# Trench Coat Fabric?



## hansol (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm just wondering about what fabric a decent trench coat should be made of? 100% cotton, a blend? Is a synthetic fabric blend acceptable? I know that synthetics in a suit is generally a no-no, but I'm not sure what the "rule" is for a trench coat. I'm looking at purchasing one, so figured I'd get some guidance here.


----------



## Bradman (May 28, 2009)

For what its worth, my Burberry trench is 100% cotton. And I would call my Burberry a "decent" trench coat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have two trench coats. One is 100 percent cotton and one is 75 percent polyester/25 percent cotton. I like them both and can't really tell any difference in how they look or perform.

Cruiser


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My two are similar to Cruiser's - one cotton, one blend. There is not much to choose between them. An issue for you might be whether you intend that the coat will afford protection from rain and snow. Cotton and blends do not perform well. Trench coats can become soaked and heavy. You would want something waterproof and breathable. "Water resistant" is meaningless. For wear in a rainy, urban environment, I would find a coat made of Gore-Tex - or I would have one made. I suppose OTR Gore-Tex or other waterproof, breathable trench coats are available in places like Seattle.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I have two trench coats, a 20-year-old Burberry and a 15-year-old Brooks. Both are cotton poly blends and have proved very serviceable. The Brooks coat is probably even a bit better than the Burberry. Brooks coats of that era were USA made of extremely dense fabric, tightly spun and woven. Very well sewn with endless little details. It has worn very well, provided protection in some nasty weather and kept me warm. I wear it with jackets, suits, sweaters and by itself. I have no idea what Brooks' current all cotton trench coats are like. In this case, I suspect all cotton may not necessarily mean a better garment.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As others have noted, I have a Burberry Trench that is 100% cotton and it has served me well over a good number of years. However, I have an old USAF Trench that is of a cotton/poly blend. Similar designs, both have held up well and kept me reasonably dry and warm over a good number of years but, the USAF Trench weighs noticeably less than the Burberry, all cotton, version. Although, even though it has been in my service for considerably longer, the Blue (cotton/poly) Trench has been subjected to much less total wear time.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a fan of what they call microfiber, which I suppose is all polyester, I donno. Anyway it drapes, has a nice hand , and is reasonably water repellent. I am generally not a fan of synthetics, but it beats my old rubbery mac all to bits.


----------



## bkdc (Mar 4, 2007)

This is one where I believe function is more important than form.

My trench is the Patagonia All-Time Trench in black made with a synthetic shell material. It's got an annoying 'Patagonia' label on the left chest, but water beads right off it and keeps me bone dry. From a fashion sense, it looks perfectly acceptable over my suit.

https://www.mensjournal.com/store/patagonia-mens-all-time-trench/


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

I have Burberry trench coats in navy blue and fawn both are well over twenty years old - both 100% cotton. I also own an equally ancient Ralph Lauren trench coat in a British khaki - heavier than the Burberrys though also 100% cotton. I don't suppose I'll have to buy another trench coat, I'm not even sure they still offer them in the longer lengths I prefer. On really rainy days I wear a rubber MacIntosh a relic of my time in the British Army.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a Burrberry rain/trench coat from the 80's and it is a 60% cotton, 40% poly in navy. It does not have a removable lining and sheds rain like off a ducks back.


----------

